

Show HN: Allow your Javascript apps to be crawled perfectly by search engines - thoop
https://prerender.io

======
thoop
Hi, I’m the creator of prerender.io.

Last time someone posted prerender.io on HN, I totally wasn’t ready. We only
had the open source component. Launch early, right? Now, we’re a full blown
SaaS solution for rendering HTML to crawlers from SPAs or AJAX heavy websites.

Our open source prerender server has improved a lot. We fully support
_escaped_fragment_ and only check user agents for the crawlers that don’t
support it. The server starts a pool of phantomjs processes, has a robust
plugin architecture, can be installed via npm, and easily customized like
expressjs.

